

Inside Google’s Secret Drone-Delivery Program - kmfrk
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/08/inside-googles-secret-drone-delivery-program/379306/?single_page=true

======
amaks
This looks much better than a "traditional" helicopter style drone that Amazon
is demonstrating. Interesting that Google picks this up as well, probably we
are going to see lots of drones doing deliveries in 5 years.

------
Schwolop
Of all the press about this project today, this is by far and away the best
article.

~~~
kmfrk
It's rather interesting that it hasn't made the frontpage.

